# Schichtplaner in Windows Kalender einbinden



## meiketch (7. Feb 2015)

Jo moin Leute,

ich hab mir mal so Gedanken über was gemacht und zwar wenn ich ein Programm für Schichtplaner verwende ob man das wohl mit an den Windows Kalender mit einbinden kann. Ich habe mal eine kleine Zeichnung mit Paint angefertigt wie ich mir das Vorgestellt habe.





Und zwar sollen die normalen roten Balken für die normale Arbeitszeit stehen und die höhe der Balken eben den Start und ende nur kurz verdeutlichen, damit ich direkt sehe okay ich hab spät oder okay ich hab früh. Auf der Uhr ist dann eben Transparent in Rot die Arbeitszeit und der gelbe Bereich der ungefähre Arbeitsweg. Dann habe ich mir noch gedacht das die Schwarz durchgestrichenen Balken z.B. Seminare, Fortbildungen oder ähnliches seien könnten. Der gelbe Balken kann dafür für etwas anderes Stehen z.B., wenn Arbeiten außerhalb des Betriebs statt finden.
Das war so im ganzen meine Idee und vielleicht gefällt sie jemanden so gut, dass er sich gleich an die Entwicklung setzen möchte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Meiketch


----------

